# My white whale: the SR7viiSC!



## Hollowway (Sep 22, 2021)

I’ve been wanting one of these crazy beasts for a looooooong time. One finally popped up on reverb Sunday, so I snapped it up. I way overpaid ($650 more than the one listed for $1175 A MONTH AGO. I don’t know how the fudge I missed that. I mean, I’m on reverb like it’s my job, and I’m following “sr7viisc” so you’d think I would have seen that one, and this would be about that. But I missed it.) but I didn’t want to wait around for these one of rarities to pop up again. I guess I’ve had enough good deals that I can afford to take one in the pants every once in a while. 


Anyway, for those who don’t know, this is a 30” 7 string bass (tuned like a 7 string guitar, but down an octave) with 11 mm string spacing, a jazz middle pup, and two Jax bridge pups wired as a humbucker. It’s suuuuuuper cool! I have zero idea what I’m going to do with it, but I love that it exists, and I have always wanted one. Here are the seller’s pics (because I literally just got it a few hours ago, and tuned it back up).


----------



## Leviathus (Sep 22, 2021)

Not sure i've ever seen one of these before. Very cool!


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 23, 2021)

Leviathus said:


> Not sure i've ever seen one of these before. Very cool!


Yeah, they came out in 2009, and only sent 10 to the USA. I would guess there are more here, given the penchant we all have for buying JDM stuff. They’re a weird fish, which is why you’ll see some of these pop up for sale, and sit untouched, and eventually sell for low. And then there are people like me that will pay a good deal. List price was $2100 when they came out, and I got this for $1950 shipped. Which is, as I said, more than I should have spent, but I didn’t want to sit around hoping it wouldn’t sell.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 23, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## Noodler (Sep 23, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> I’ve been wanting one of these crazy beasts for a looooooong time. One finally popped up on reverb Sunday, so I snapped it up. I way overpaid ($650 more than the one listed for $1175 A MONTH AGO. I don’t know how the fudge I missed that. I mean, I’m on reverb like it’s my job, and I’m following “sr7viisc” so you’d think I would have seen that one, and this would be about that. But I missed it.) but I didn’t want to wait around for these one of rarities to pop up again. I guess I’ve had enough good deals that I can afford to take one in the pants every once in a while.
> 
> 
> Anyway, for those who don’t know, this is a 30” 7 string bass (tuned like a 7 string guitar, but down an octave) with 11 mm string spacing, a jazz middle pup, and two Jax bridge pups wired as a humbucker. It’s suuuuuuper cool! I have zero idea what I’m going to do with it, but I love that it exists, and I have always wanted one. Here are the seller’s pics (because I literally just got it a few hours ago, and tuned it back up).



But does it Djent? lol

In all seriousness though, that's an amazing find! I thought the headstock on my SR406 was cramped... lol

Congrats man!


----------



## Hexer (Sep 23, 2021)

conrats! That's an interesting bass... or... guitar.... or whatever it is 

No seriously: as a bass it wouldn't be my thing but it's definitely a cool instrument and I'd absolutely try it out if I got my hands on one! Nice score!


----------



## Winspear (Sep 23, 2021)

WOW dude what a score! Congrats.


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 23, 2021)

Duuuude congrats, very very cool. That bridge is very unique!

Also, one of the only instances I've ever seen that I can say a painted neck that's bolted on doesn't look weird!


----------



## odibrom (Sep 23, 2021)

I vaguely remember seeing this advertized and thinking "wtf? Who is going to play it? Hardware is all custom, changing pickup, finding strings it will be a pain..."

... but also thought it to be a cool looking instrument...

Nevertheless, congrats on getting it. Please acknowledge that you are now bound by contract to supply us with a full review video with different sound demos and applications... no pressure...


----------



## Scordare (Sep 23, 2021)

Dude, I’m so jealous!! I have wanted one of these since they first came out. You have a Zeus 7 bass too, right? I have a Galveston 7 I tune like a guitar and it’s a blast to play.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 23, 2021)

Scordare said:


> Dude, I’m so jealous!! I have wanted one of these since they first came out. You have a Zeus 7 bass too, right? I have a Galveston 7 I tune like a guitar and it’s a blast to play.


Yeah, I picked up an in-stock ZBM7 a few weeks ago. I have that tuned in 4ths, but maybe I should tune it like a guitar! 

It'll, be interesting figuring out a cool use case for this. It's funny that nearly every one I've seen come up for sale have been in excellent condition. I take that to mean that people never played them much (and certainly not live) because they are so odd. 

I mainly can't wait to tell someone I play lead on a 7 string tuned to B0, and have them say, "hurr durr, why don't you just get a bass," and I will say, "It is a bass."


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 23, 2021)

Winspear said:


> WOW dude what a score! Congrats.


As a fellow lover of odd, low tuned instruments, I figured you'd think this was a cool one!


----------



## LordCashew (Sep 24, 2021)

Dude, that’s super cool! I also want to see a demo video, with djenting obviously. 

Where’s the ZBM7 NGD anyway?


----------



## InfinityCollision (Sep 24, 2021)

You must have snagged this one instantly lol, don't think I even got a message for it. Nice score. Wish they'd make more of these, they so rarely pop up anywhere.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 24, 2021)

InfinityCollision said:


> You must have snagged this one instantly lol, don't think I even got a message for it. Nice score. Wish they'd make more of these, they so rarely pop up anywhere.


Yep, within an hour or so. Did you see the one that sold for $1175 last month? Apparently that was up for a few days. It was labeled correctly, but it never showed up on my feed.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Sep 24, 2021)

Well done! It's always heartening to read White Whale stories. There's usually a lot of patience and waiting hidden behind the payoff.

What made these basses unique compared to other 7-string models? I notice the nut and neck width seem quite narrow, almost as if this was seven strings squeezed onto a bass designed for six.


----------



## odibrom (Sep 24, 2021)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Well done! It's always heartening to read White Whale stories. There's usually a lot of patience and waiting hidden behind the payoff.
> 
> What made these basses unique compared to other 7-string models? I notice the nut and neck width seem quite narrow, almost as if this was seven strings squeezed onto a bass designed for six.



Shorter scale length as compared to regular SRs, these are 30", against the regular 34". Also, this one was projected to be played as a 7 string guitar, but tuned as a bass and using bass strings, so string spacing at nut and bridge are obviously different than those found on regular basses. A few years later Ibanez released a different approach to this one, with a 6 string version, also 30", but loaded with guitar EMG pickups...

These instruments aren't guitars, but also not yet basses, kind of a cross-over of both and they navigate on both's tone worlds... weird as shit hehehe...


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 25, 2021)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Well done! It's always heartening to read White Whale stories. There's usually a lot of patience and waiting hidden behind the payoff.
> 
> What made these basses unique compared to other 7-string models? I notice the nut and neck width seem quite narrow, almost as if this was seven strings squeezed onto a bass designed for six.



Yeah, the string spacing at the bridge is 11mm, so it’s almost as narrow as a guitar.


----------



## NeglectedField (Sep 26, 2021)

I remember when this came out as a small run thing. Such a niche instrument. One way of thinking of it is that it's like a 7-string version of the Fender Bass VI (or of Ibanez' SRC6 which was their modern take on it). I imagine the scope is maaaybe somewhat limited by the fact that with that string spacing it's gonna be tricky to play it with the fingers, but whaddo I know. 

Great find. Videos of anyone playing the damn thing are even rarer.


----------



## zerofocus (Oct 3, 2021)

Wow, never seen one in the uk at all, 

there’s so little about these so I always thought they were one of namm prototype unicorns, would love to see/hear a video about this bass


----------



## Brayden Buckingham (Dec 2, 2021)

This is probably the craziest thing I've seen in a while and now I want one .


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 3, 2021)

Brayden Buckingham said:


> This is probably the craziest thing I've seen in a while and now I want one .


 That's exactly the same way I came to own one, lol.

BTW, Nice Rics in your avatar!


----------



## Brayden Buckingham (Dec 6, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> That's exactly the same way I came to own one, lol.
> 
> BTW, Nice Rics in your avatar!



Not mine ... just a ripped image of them I will end up getting a 4003 soon , and I already have some sick plans to modify it and make it something unique . 

If only money grew on fretboards....


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 9, 2021)

Congratulations! 

One of these and an Ashula are on my "never gonna happen" bucket list.


----------



## 77zark77 (Dec 10, 2021)

The more I see it, the more I want it ! thank you for your post !


----------



## Dabo Fett (Dec 15, 2021)

Just like you said I always wanted one, never knew what the hell id do with it but still want one! 
Did they make another run of 7s? I remember seeing these but never knew it was so limited in production


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 15, 2021)

Dabo Fett said:


> Just like you said I always wanted one, never knew what the hell id do with it but still want one!
> Did they make another run of 7s? I remember seeing these but never knew it was so limited in production


Nope, just that original run. They pop up FS fairly rarely, but when they do they’re ALWAYS in excellent condition. No one knows what the fuck to do with them, so they never get routes, and rarely played.


----------



## Grindspine (Apr 3, 2022)

I opened this thread expecting that huge BTB 7 string that Ibanez was making in 2018 or so. As I started reading, I realized it was more like the SRC6 crossover bass (soundgear body, Fender VI bass tuning) in seven string form... Wow.

Since you are looking for a use case, probably just that through a slightly gritty amp with some piano / keys and vocals would be awesome. Nice find!


----------



## spudmunkey (Apr 3, 2022)

Congrats! So...what was the first thing you played on it?


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 3, 2022)

Damnit this thread again! Stop reigniting my gas guys!!

@Hollowway how's it holding up? Any gripes?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 3, 2022)

Oh man I remember this bass... guitar... thing. Always thought it was neat.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 11, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Damnit this thread again! Stop reigniting my gas guys!!
> 
> @Hollowway how's it holding up? Any gripes?


No gripes! It’s fun to mess around on, and I’m not at all out off by the weirdness. I know true bass players can get out off by tight string spacing at the bridge, but I love this crazy beast!


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 11, 2022)

Duncan Idaho and Duncan Ibanez are on a boat...


----------



## jwade (Apr 11, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> I’ve been wanting one of these crazy beasts for a looooooong time. One finally popped up on reverb Sunday, so I snapped it up. I way overpaid ($650 more than the one listed for $1175 A MONTH AGO. I don’t know how the fudge I missed that. I mean, I’m on reverb like it’s my job, and I’m following “sr7viisc” so you’d think I would have seen that one, and this would be about that. But I missed it.) but I didn’t want to wait around for these one of rarities to pop up again. I guess I’ve had enough good deals that I can afford to take one in the pants every once in a while.
> 
> 
> Anyway, for those who don’t know, this is a 30” 7 string bass (tuned like a 7 string guitar, but down an octave) with 11 mm string spacing, a jazz middle pup, and two Jax bridge pups wired as a humbucker. It’s suuuuuuper cool! I have zero idea what I’m going to do with it, but I love that it exists, and I have always wanted one. Here are the seller’s pics (because I literally just got it a few hours ago, and tuned it back up).
> ...


So stoked you finally found one! It looks so badass.


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 15, 2022)

Never seen one of these. Wes Borland would like a word 

I actually dreamt up a concept kinda like this once and I showed it to a friend...he called it a 'guitarded-bass'. I think it's pretty rad TBH


----------



## odibrom (Jul 27, 2022)

... and there's one in Reverb at the moment, located in Spain... fair priced, I believe...


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 27, 2022)

odibrom said:


> ... and there's one in Reverb at the moment, located in Spain... fair priced, I believe...


I can’t find it. You have a link?


----------



## odibrom (Jul 28, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> I can’t find it. You have a link?


Ibanez SR7VIISC Black https://reverb.com/item/56097248-ib...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=56097248


----------



## 77zark77 (Jul 28, 2022)

Thanks for the tip ! HAHAHAHAAAAAAAA !Got it !!!!
@Hollowway you won't have'em all ! HAHAHAHAAAA says the guy with 9 Universe !
Big moment of childish satisfaction if you don't mind


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 29, 2022)

77zark77 said:


> Thanks for the tip ! HAHAHAHAAAAAAAA !Got it !!!!
> @Hollowway you won't have'em all ! HAHAHAHAAAA says the guy with 9 Universe !
> Big moment of childish satisfaction if you don't mind


Seriously about the universes? You need to let us see those!


----------



## odibrom (Jul 29, 2022)

77zark77 said:


> Thanks for the tip ! HAHAHAHAAAAAAAA !Got it !!!!
> @Hollowway you won't have'em all ! HAHAHAHAAAA says the guy with 9 Universe !
> Big moment of childish satisfaction if you don't mind


 Go get it! It's relatively close to you...

... and I'm with @Hollowway , when are we to see such _multiverse _collection?


----------



## 77zark77 (Jul 29, 2022)

Come on guys, you've already seen it, no ?





__





NGD : Ninth Universe but fed up with good pics...


... so, and not because I'm the worst photographer : Too much Universe is disgusting or waiting day light.... The last one is an UV7S ;) the one on the right in the last pic




www.sevenstring.org


----------



## odibrom (Jul 29, 2022)

77zark77 said:


> Come on guys, you've already seen it, no ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... we like to be reminded of those epic photos...


----------



## 77zark77 (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## BigViolin (Oct 26, 2022)

Stoked! Here's why.

1. this exists

2. Hollowway caught his White Whale.

3. this exists

4. Ibanez builds weird, cool stuff.

5. Hollowway caught his White Whale.

Thanks!


----------



## odibrom (Oct 26, 2022)

BigViolin said:


> Stoked! Here's why.
> 
> 1. this exists
> 
> ...


@77zark77 also got one...


----------

